# Neue Anlage - Sound ungleichmäßig laut/leise



## Stratton (23. Februar 2016)

*Neue Anlage - Sound ungleichmäßig laut/leise*

+++Erledigt+++

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine neue Wohnung und dafür habe ich eine neue Anlage bestellt. Leider hat sich beim heutigen Einrichten ein Problem ergeben. Die Musik wird, je nachdem wie voluminös das Lied gerade ist, mal lauter mal leiser wiedergegeben.


Der Receiver Denon AVR-X520BT schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der Receiver verlangt beim ersten Einschalten die Durchführung eines Setup, welches über ein Menü durchgeführt wird, das man über einen angeschlossenen Fernseher bedienen muss. Da die Wohnung noch nicht eingerichtet ist, habe ich dort keinen Fernseher/Monitor. Ich habe das Setup also übersprungen.

Beigelegt ist ein Mikrofon, das die Einstellung der Surroundlautsprecher abstimmen soll. 

Die Boxen Magnat Monitor Supreme 200 Paar schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich habe 4 Magnatlautsprecher dazubestellt. Diese habe ich über ein sehr dünnes Kabel angeschlossen, da in den Wänden der Wohnung bereits Kabel verlegt sind, allerdings weit oben aus der Wand herauskommen. Ich habe noch keine Halterungen für die Boxen und konnte die verlegten Kabel daher nicht nutzen.

Als ich gerade einen ersten Soundcheck gemacht habe, um zu prüfen, ob alle Komponenten einwandfrei funktionieren, musste ich feststellen, dass immer wenn das Lied gerade wenig Geräusche erzeugt, die Lautstärke sehr niedrig ist. Kommen andere Instrumente hinzu und wird das Lied (unabhängig von der eingestellten Lautstärke) lauter, wird auch die Wiedergabe lauter.

Jetzt ist die Frage, ist der Receiver defekt (alle Boxen reagieren gefühlt gleich), muss ich das Setup durchführen und den Receiver über das Mikro eine Abstimmung vornehmen lassen oder liegt es eventuell sogar an den zu dünnen Boxenkabeln?

Es wäre schön, wenn ihr gute Neuigkeiten für mich habt.


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Neue Anlage - Sound ungleichmäßig laut/leise*

Ich verstehe dein Problem nicht. 

Dich stört, das die leisen Stellen leise und die Lauten laut sind?


----------



## Stratton (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Neue Anlage - Sound ungleichmäßig laut/leise*

Die Musik wird wirklich deutlich zu leise wiedergegeben, wenn gerade nicht viel los ist im Lied. Es ist als würden die Lautsprecher gar nicht richtig mitkriegen, dass der Receiver ihnen Musik anbietet und wenn das Lied abgeht, merken sie es  und drehen die Lautstärke deutlich auf.

Das ein leiser Ton leise wiedergegeben werden muss und ein lauter laut, ist klar.


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Neue Anlage - Sound ungleichmäßig laut/leise*

Mir fällt kein vernünftiger Grund ein warum das passiert. An den Kabeln usw. liegt es definitiv nicht. Mach mal das Setup bzw. stelle sicher, dass kein unsinniger Modus am AVR eingestellt ist (das ist mitunter ähnlich schlimm wie die unsäglichen Treiberspielereien an Soundkarten) - mehr wüsste ich jetzt nicht.

Hast du die Anleitung mal gelesen? Da stehen gerne mal hilfreiche Sachen insbesondere zur Erstinbetriebnahme drin!

Ist das bei allen Liedern so? Sind das Lieder die du gut kennst? Nicht, dass du gerade das erste Mal ne ordentliche Aufnahme hörst und bislang immer Opfer des Loudness War warst, bei denen es normal ist, dass der Dynamikumfang bloß 2-3 dB beträgt. Alles schon vorgekommen...


----------



## Stratton (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Neue Anlage - Sound ungleichmäßig laut/leise*

Also ich habe bisher nur den Quick-Start-Guide in der Hand gehabt. Dort verweist man auf das Setup, was ich ja nicht durchführen konnte.

Ich habe drei Lieder ausprobiert und bei allen kommt es mir eklatant vor. Die Musik kam von meinem Windows Phone,  mal mit Cinch, mal über Bluetooth. Der Sound ist ziemlich gut, wenn ich über Kopfhörer höre. Ich habe sowohl beim Handywechsel, als auch beim In-Ear-Wechsel eine deutliche Verbesserung festgestellt und würde die Möglichkeit, dass ich einfach nicht weiß, wie sich die Lieder anhören müssen definitiv ausschließen. Auf dem PC habe ich das Problem z. B. auch nicht.


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Neue Anlage - Sound ungleichmäßig laut/leise*

Einen Monitor hast du nicht irgendwo rumliegen, den du für das Setup anschließen könntest?


----------



## Laudian (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Neue Anlage - Sound ungleichmäßig laut/leise*

Hast du den AVR einfach mal auf Stereo gestellt und geguckt, ob das die Probleme behebt ?


----------



## Stratton (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Neue Anlage - Sound ungleichmäßig laut/leise*

@Zappaesk
Leider nein. Meinen neuen will ich nicht in meinen Rucksack packen und mein alter verfügt nur über einen VGA Anschluss.

@Laudian
Ich habe noch gar keine Umstellungen vorgenommen. Zunächst hatte ich 4 Boxen angeschlossen und danach nur noch zwei. Beide Male trat das Problem auf.


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Neue Anlage - Sound ungleichmäßig laut/leise*

Wenn du 2 Boxen anschließt, dann heißt das nicht, dass du Stereo hast. Intern arbeitet der AVR deswegen trotzdem so wie vorher. Das meinte ich mit unsinnigen Modi abstellen. Stereo sollte definitiv funktionieren. Was der als Standard drinne hat weiß ich nicht, macht aber für Musik - zumal unkonfiguriert - eh keinen Sinn. Stell mal auf Stereo!


----------



## Stratton (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Neue Anlage - Sound ungleichmäßig laut/leise*

Ich werde morgen nochmal versuchen, ob ich es über das Menü hinkriege. Danke erstmal für die Hilfe.

Edit: Ich habe jetzt auch mal ein Ticket bei Denon aufgemacht. Mal hören, was die dazu sagen.


----------



## Stratton (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Neue Anlage - Sound ungleichmäßig laut/leise*

Jetzt ist alles OK. Sorry für den Alarm!

Es lag tatsächlich nur daran, dass der Modus zu viele Lautsprecher angesprochen hat. Mehr als angeschlossen waren.

Danke an Zappaesk und Laudian, dass Ihr geholfen und mit mir mitgelitten habt.

Und sorry auch für den Doppelpost. Ich wollte nur, dass Ihr mitkriegt, dass die Sache erledigt ist.


----------

